# My tank



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I just realized i been posting all these pics of my SW but none of my FW...time to rectify the situation tank dimensions are 30x14x12 so like 25 or so gallons. I only have a nimbochromis venustus and a clown pleco in there...yes i know what size he grows to but i really like him and this is the tank i can have for now and as you can see from the pics i keep on top of water changes with him..so for substrate i have some coarse sand with pebbles mixed in, a couple rocks and a piece of wood...aquaclear 50 and a heater in there is all nothing speacial but i think he is doing great and he loves being king of the tank.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

he's cute! and he's gonna be a monster are you planning to upgrade him soon? i've kept my 5" peacock cichlid and 7" angelfish(mostly tail) both in 30g tanks. how big is he now?


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

*Death in the family*

Couple days ago i commited a cardinal sin and unfortunately my Venustus paid for it. I picked up that albino oscar from bigfishy with the intention of giving it to my mom although i knew her tank was not ready yet,had only been setup a couple days, but i figured i could keep it in my tank with my venustus for a couple days since he was that much smaller.....big mistake, don;t think i need to tell y'all what happened after lights out. Oscars fins were ripped the next day so had to take him out and put him in a tiny tank with some melafix for another day before i transported him to my moms..he is doing great going up there tomorrow so will post pics.Last night i noticed some white spots on my venustus so i started freaking out massive water change had no meds for ick as i gave last batch to my mom dropped a couple drops of melafix in there....got up this morning 50% water change figured would help whilst i go get the meds..well he was dead by this evening man it was so rapid..he was 7 inches long and i had him from the time he was about 2 inches over a year now.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Gosh, that's awful! I'm really sorry you lost that fish! It shows how even a large healthy fish can die of stress.

I hope your mom is watching for ich now. It does seem like it can come out of nowhere when a fish is stressed.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

*Update*

This is the new direction i'm going with. I want a community tank now instead of one guy in a tank. here are some pics, i have some guppies and zebra danios as per what my wife likes. My daughters betta is in there too, i'm keeping an eye on him but all seems to be going well he was chasing them the first day but he has left them alone now and no fins are ripped so i hope that is a good sign, i have seen tanks with them in a community so hope it works out. I want to add some plants and i am most likely going to get a fixture with two t5's for this tank. Please feel free to give suggestions.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Forgot to say that i want to venture into plants in this tank.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Looks like you have a fair bit of light in there now. You could just plant some vallisneria in the bottom and tie some java fern to that branchy wood -- voila, planted tank. Another easy plant is Hygrophila, but since it's a stem plant, you have to prune it occasionally. Vallisneria spreads by runners and a few plants can spread into a nice stand fairly rapidly.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

thanx for the response bae. I like the look of the vallisneria and i was wondering if i could do a moss on the piece of wood i have lying flat there? I was talking to jamesren i think about doing that a couple weeks back, he was plants for sale so maybe next week i'll see what he recommends i start with.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Sure. Moss should do well on the wood. Plants look good, are great for water quality, fish like them, and if you pick kinds that do well under your conditions, require no extra money or work.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

*pic update*

This is an update of the direction i am going in with this tank..Thanx to Jamesren. After this i'm going to post in the planted tank section i guess because it seems i have a planted tank now lol


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Im in your shoes. I have 4 cichlids that are awesome, but I wish i had more movement and different shapes and sizes in my tank. I would love a community tank. but for now i will stick it out with the cichlids!


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah that is how i started with the cichlids 5 in that tank but after reading went down to one, my venustus, who recently passed. Got the guppies then the plants and shrimp. That tank has been running 3 years straight. I'm loving the shrimp and the plants. The plants are doing well i can't wait to get more shrimp.


----------



## macrylinda (Aug 16, 2010)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> he's cute! and he's gonna be a monster are you planning to upgrade him soon? i've kept my 5" peacock cichlid and 7" angelfish(mostly tail) both in 30g tanks. how big is he now?


Couple days ago i commited a cardinal sin and unfortunately my Venustus paid for it. I picked up that albino oscar from bigfishy with the intention of giving it to my mom although i knew her tank was not ready yet,had only been setup a couple days, but i figured i could keep it in my tank with my venustus for a couple days since he was that much smaller.....big mistake, don;t think i need to tell y'all what happened after lights out. Oscars fins were ripped the next day so had to take him out and put him in a tiny tank with some melafix for another day before i transported him to my moms..he is doing great going up there tomorrow so will post pics.Last night i noticed some white spots on my venustus so i started freaking out massive water change had no meds for ick as i gave last batch to my mom dropped a couple drops of melafix in there....got up this morning 50% water change figured would help whilst i go get the meds..well he was dead by this evening man it was so rapid..he was 7 inches long and i had him from the time he was about 2 inches over a year now.


----------

